# What Series Are You Watching?



## TheGreatGatsby (Mar 9, 2021)

Post whatever series you're watching currently and any critique, rating, recommendation, etc.
Also reccommended you post the platform you're watching it on to be helpful.


----------



## Mr Natural (Mar 9, 2021)

We just finished watching "Bloodlines" on Netflix.  It started out good, but jumped the shark very early on.


----------



## Concerned American (Mar 9, 2021)

"Life Below Zero"  "Mountain Men" "Alaska, the Last Frontier"


----------



## Hugo Furst (Mar 9, 2021)

Nightman, Warehouse 13, and Psych.

Finished the Real McCoys last week


----------



## fncceo (Mar 9, 2021)

'Magi - the Tensho Boy's Embassy'.

A Japanese-made historical drama about four Japanese boys, enrolled in  Jesuit seminary in Japan travelling to Rome and back in 1582.

The first Japanese to make the journey and return to Japan.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Mar 9, 2021)

'Lodge 49'. The show is really chill and really great. I hesitated to watch it sooner because I was worried the story would be too slow and uneventful even though I liked what I had seen in the bits of shows I had seen following 'Better Call Saul'. I'm into Season 2 on Hulu. Unfortunately, there wasn't a lot of demand to get a Season 3. I'm hoping someone somewhere will pick it up in the near future.


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 9, 2021)

Kings and Generals Channel


----------



## petro (Mar 9, 2021)

Just finished season 1 of Westworld, and found it an interesting take on the 1970's Yul Brenner movie. Didn't realize Anthony Hopkins was a primary character. 

I think we are season 5 of The Expanse, a sci fi set several hundred years ahead, when humans occupy the Asteroid Belt and Mars is independent and  on the verge of war with Earth, which is run by the UN. Very realistic about space travel and also political. 

Waiting on the next season of Yellowstone. Love that series and Kevin Costner as the corrupt wealthy land owner.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Mar 9, 2021)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> 'Lodge 49'. The show is really chill and really great. I hesitated to watch it sooner because I was worried the story would be too slow and uneventful even though I liked what I had seen in the bits of shows I had seen following 'Better Call Saul'. I'm into Season 2 on Hulu. Unfortunately, there wasn't a lot of demand to get a Season 3. I'm hoping someone somewhere will pick it up in the near future.


The only time that I ever tuned in for that show was when actor Bronson Pinchot was shown, I love him so much.

God bless you and him always!!!

Holly

P.S. Blue Bloods, Young Sheldon, and Last Man Standing are the only shows still in production that I care to watch these days.


----------



## Dadoalex (Mar 9, 2021)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Post whatever series you're watching currently and any critique, rating, recommendation, etc.
> Also reccommended you post the platform you're watching it on to be helpful.


X-Files   Almost through season 8

Fascinating show on two levels

Seasons 1-6 they spend lots of effort on "Conspiracy Theories" and much of the plots and dialogs could be lifted from today's news.

AND

I'm also a fan of the "Stargate Universe" and while watching X-files i kept seeing character from the various Stargate shows.  Found out both X-Files and the Stargate shows were filmed at the same studio in Toronto.  After a while finding Stargate actors became sort of a drinking game for me.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Mar 13, 2021)

Loved Lodge 49. I think the producers should do what Super Troopers 2 did and just raise the money direct from the people (gofundme, auctions, etc.) and then produce the next season.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Mar 18, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> X-Files   Almost through season 8
> 
> Fascinating show on two levels
> 
> ...



Yea, I'm watching X-Files too. My original viewing before on demand and streaming was sporadic and I really never got finality there; so, I decided renew my interest. But it's heavy viewing and so I take breaks and watch other shows. I'm only half way through Season 2. 

Same goes for Vikings. I was about halfway through it when I got busy and started missing episodes. So I started re-watching and am in Season 3. That show is apparently still going.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Mar 18, 2021)

Watched a Hulu movie and afterwards it auto played 'Dollface'. It has an intriguing opening and stars the brunette from 'Two Broke Girls'. I watched Season 1; it was pretty good. I especially recommend it for the ladies, who I think are more of the target audience. But I'd give it about an 8/10. I take a point off for some of the insufferable Hollywood messaging. I'll give you a for instance; they try to marginalize so-called Truthers. I'll resist giving any further commentary on that point; we have a political forum for that.

But yea, I'd recommend 'Dollface' for the women and 'Lodge 49' for the men. Both are good. I personally like Lodge 49 especially. Really hope they figure out a way to resurrect that show; but I really doubt it will happen.

And circling back to 'Two Broke Girls' I'm actually halfway through Season 1 of that. My understanding is that it was abruptly canceled; so I worry it'll be a show without closure by the time I finish Season 6; but it's a fun show all the same.


----------



## Mindful (Apr 2, 2021)

Just finished _The Americans._

One of the best.


----------



## Flash (Apr 2, 2021)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> And circling back to 'Two Broke Girls' I'm actually halfway through Season 1 of that.



The best way to watch Two Broke Girls is with the sound muted.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Apr 10, 2021)

Flash said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > And circling back to 'Two Broke Girls' I'm actually halfway through Season 1 of that.
> ...



It's a good show; but it was losing steam in Season 3, so I took a break. Will finish it though. Same thing for 'Parks And Rec.' I stopped watching in Season 3 but went back for a couple episodes the other day.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Apr 10, 2021)

Mindful said:


> Just finished _The Americans._
> 
> One of the best.



I remember hearing about it back in the day; but I can't think of what it is now.

I'm reminded of how I watched Season 1 of 'Temple' though. Season 2 only in production. Fantastic show. I banged that out in three days.


----------



## Mindful (Apr 10, 2021)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Just finished _The Americans._
> ...



The one set in Japan?


----------



## skye (Apr 10, 2021)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Post whatever series you're watching currently and any critique, rating, recommendation, etc.
> Also reccommended you post the platform you're watching it on to be helpful.




Don't watch TV.

I only turn it on for those rare moment for  Crime Investigation.
That's an interesting series in my opinion.,,it's real crime.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Apr 10, 2021)

Mr Clean said:


> We just finished watching "Bloodlines" on Netflix.  It started out good, but jumped the shark very early on.


Exactly!


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Apr 10, 2021)

The Sinner

Unorthodox


----------



## skye (Apr 10, 2021)

oh...and for the weather....well not really ...I watch the weather online.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Apr 11, 2021)

Mindful said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



England IIRC.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Apr 18, 2021)

Just finished Dowton Abbey. Amazing series.

Sad. Gonna miss it. I hope they resurrect it.

It's not too late yet.


----------



## Mindful (Apr 18, 2021)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Just finished Dowton Abbey. Amazing series.
> 
> Sad. Gonna miss it. I hope they resurrect it.
> 
> It's not too late yet.



It was very well done.

I’m just getting into Blacklist.


----------



## Likkmee (Apr 18, 2021)

Mindful said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Just finished Dowton Abbey. Amazing series.
> ...


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Apr 18, 2021)

Mindful said:


> It was very well done.
> 
> I’m just getting into Blacklist.



Tried to get into Blacklist when I was scraping the bottom of the barrel.
It was very formulaic and not even in a good way. Stuff didn't really have to make sense.
It was just believe that Office Robert guy was an evil genius who thread-needle masterminds everything a hundred steps ahead.
And the Clarice chosen by Hannibal thing was just another thing to annoy me.
When I found Temple I couldn't make the switch fast enough. Will go back to Blacklist if I get desperate enough again.


----------



## NoNukes (Apr 18, 2021)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Post whatever series you're watching currently and any critique, rating, recommendation, etc.
> Also reccommended you post the platform you're watching it on to be helpful.


I am watching NEXT on Disney Plus. It is about AI that gets out of hand and escapes. So far it is pretty good. This would generally not be my cup of tea.


----------



## NoNukes (Apr 18, 2021)

Mr Clean said:


> We just finished watching "Bloodlines" on Netflix.  It started out good, but jumped the shark very early on.


I liked it.


----------



## Mindful (Apr 18, 2021)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > It was very well done.
> ...



I found it slick and well done. Great scenes of DC.. Good cast.

But what appealed to me was the premise of nothing or no one is what it seems to be. This theme  was explored in The Americans. Your next door neighbour is KGB, or FBI.

I had neighbours once who were Al-Qaeda.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Apr 21, 2021)

Mindful said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



It's just Hollywood romanticizing the FBI. It's propaganda. It's what they do. 
FBI aren't the good guys. They were nowhere to be found when the election was stolen.
They did the same thing with a movie of CIA; even named the lead character after sh** bag George Tenet. 

If I watched all nine seasons and not just three or four episodes maybe I'd be more forgiving.
But I think I'm on point with this stuff nonetheless.


----------



## Mindful (Apr 21, 2021)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



I can’t get that intense about it.

I need some escapism during these dreary times we’re living In.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Apr 21, 2021)

Mindful said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



Escapism is the word I think I was looking for.
Blacklist can be a good show if one puts away one's disbelief.
I might've been able to have done that if I got through enough episodes.

But to revisit a point, I'm becoming more and more cognizant
of Hollywood's attempts to manipulate the populous. I think
the best shows don't have such ulterior motives. Big network
shows especially are in that pipeline.


----------



## Mindful (Apr 21, 2021)

skye said:


> oh...and for the weather....well not really ...I watch the weather online.



Most exciting thing on TeeVee these days.


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 21, 2021)

the serpent....netflix i think...very good...


----------



## candycorn (Apr 22, 2021)

Curb Your Enthusiasm...  Lots of re-runs on METV...I watch it more than anything else.


----------



## NoNukes (Apr 22, 2021)

Quien Mato a Sara


----------



## Mindful (Apr 22, 2021)

strollingbones said:


> the serpent....netflix i think...very good...



I watched it on BBC.

Really good.


----------



## Mindful (Apr 22, 2021)

candycorn said:


> Curb Your Enthusiasm...  Lots of re-runs on METV...I watch it more than anything else.



I like that one.

Another favourite was Monk.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Apr 25, 2021)

Mindful said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Curb Your Enthusiasm...  Lots of re-runs on METV...I watch it more than anything else.
> ...



Found Monk in the summer of 2008 when it was still running on USA. That was a good summer.


----------



## Mindful (Apr 25, 2021)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



My favourite was the one where they all got locked in the bank vault.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 25, 2021)

Billions
Raised by Wolves
West World
American Pickers
Gold Rush


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Apr 28, 2021)

Mindful said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



Been too long. Don't even remember that one. I have the series on digital though and actually most on disc too.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Apr 29, 2021)

Started watching 'Buffy The Vampire Slayer.' Michelle Gellar being what she is along with the popularity of the show, it's hard to believe I stayed away so long.


----------



## the other mike (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 3, 2021)

I just watched the series finale of 'Super Store'. It's worth the watch for anyone wanting a good comedy.


----------



## Peace (May 3, 2021)

Ripper Street


----------



## BlueGin (May 4, 2021)

Started a bit slow...but it gets much better as it progresses...I’m enjoying it now. Set in Canada.

Visiting old stuff I’ve never seen before... since the new stuff they are producing is crap.


----------



## StormAl (May 4, 2021)

Pennyworth season 2.

News of the World was the latest movie we watched.


----------



## marvin martian (May 4, 2021)

Just finished Season 3 of 'Shtisel' on Netflix.  It's about the day to day life of an ultra-Orthodox Jewish family in Jerusalem.  Great performances, especially in this season.  I knew little about this culture before I saw the show, but they are fascinating.


----------



## Sunni Man (May 4, 2021)

Mindful said:


> *Just finished The Americans.
> One of the best.*


I finished watching "The Americans" last week.
Plenty of twists and turns to keep you interested.
Highly recommend......


----------



## Mindful (May 4, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> Just finished Season 3 of 'Shtisel' on Netflix.  It's about the day to day life of an ultra-Orthodox Jewish family in Jerusalem.  Great performances, especially in this season.  I knew little about this culture before I saw the show, but they are fascinating.


Fauda was also very good.

And Unorthodox.

Both Israeli.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 4, 2021)

Mindful said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Just finished Dowton Abbey. Amazing series.
> ...


----------



## Mindful (May 5, 2021)

And then there’s Ozark.

Almost European style nihilism


----------



## Mindful (May 5, 2021)

Am well into binge watching Blacklist.


----------



## Sunni Man (May 5, 2021)

Mindful said:


> And then there’s Ozark.
> Almost European style nihilism


Tried watching a couple of Ozark episodes. but just couldn't get into it. ...


----------



## Resnic (May 5, 2021)

I always watch some sort of comedy series from the start to watch an episode of two before I go to sleep . Right now it's Bob's burgers. Think I'm going to start superjail next since I'm almost out of Bob's burgers.

Far as a regular series go I have one more episode of Wanda vision. And not sure to start next. Maybe devilman.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 5, 2021)

Mindful said:


> And then there’s Ozark.
> 
> Almost European style nihilism


Ozark is great. Well worth the first watch. Re-watch value may be somewhat limited.


----------



## Michelle420 (May 6, 2021)

I am looking for one to get into but so far I have watched everything that interests me


----------



## Mindful (May 6, 2021)

Michelle420 said:


> I am looking for one to get into but so far I have watched everything that interests me


Try this:









						The Serpent (TV Mini Series 2021) - IMDb
					

The Serpent: With Tahar Rahim, Billy Howle, Jenna Coleman, Ellie Bamber. The twisting, real-life story of Charles Sobhraj, a murderer, thief and seductive master of disguise, who was a hidden darkness in the mid-70's on Asia's hippie trail.




					www.imdb.com


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 7, 2021)

Michelle420 said:


> I am looking for one to get into but so far I have watched everything that interests me



Depends on what you like/want.


----------



## StormAl (May 7, 2021)

Just finished Pennyworth Season 2.


----------



## Michelle420 (May 10, 2021)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Michelle420 said:
> 
> 
> > I am looking for one to get into but so far I have watched everything that interests me
> ...


right now 
i want to laugh, im too wssted


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 14, 2021)

Michelle420 said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Michelle420 said:
> ...



If you don't mind your comedy a bit canned, I think Mom, Super Store, Young Sheldon are some of the better newer comedies. If you want something a little more post modern, I think Dollface is pretty amusing.


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (May 15, 2021)

Hmmmm........so far, I'm watching:

Numb3rs  (one of my favs)
Lucifer
Lost in Space
Evil
Debris
Castlevania
Paradise PD
Warrior Nun
Nailed It
Chopped
Preacher
Filthy Rich
Home Economics
Monsterland
Letterkenny
Last Man Standing


----------



## Michelle420 (May 15, 2021)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Michelle420 said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...


I liked them but already watched them all.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 15, 2021)

Toffeenut Baconsmuggler said:


> Hmmmm........so far, I'm watching:
> 
> Numb3rs  (one of my favs)
> Lucifer
> ...



None of that sounds like anything I'd be much into; but who knows. Numb3rs or Castlevania probably if I had to choose at giving one a shot.


----------



## my2¢ (May 16, 2021)

Finished Naked City and also Monk a bit over a week ago.  Found nothing yet that satifies my fancy to dig into.


----------



## miketx (May 16, 2021)

Blue bloods. It's entertaining but shows how police will enforce any laws. Also Danny would have been fired for excessive force years ago.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (May 16, 2021)

I am almost done watching a couple hundred episodes of Gunsmoke on Dailymotion. I was very surprised that I am only now getting a little tired of it. 





__





						Tanialeota 9243 videos - Dailymotion
					

Tanialeota 9243's channel, the place to watch all videos, playlists, and live streams by Tanialeota 9243 on Dailymotion




					www.dailymotion.com


----------



## fbj (May 17, 2021)

Finishing up the last season of Archie Bunkers Place


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 23, 2021)

Currently watching or on hiatus:

Buffy The Vampire Slayer
Park N' Recreation
Two Broke Girls
Suits
Vikings
Orange Is The New Black
Six Feet Under (Rewatch)
Misery Index
The Crown
Corner Gas
Cheers (Rewatch)
The Dick Van Dyke Show

Not hating any of them; but on the lookout for something else to get me more excited.


----------



## gipper (May 23, 2021)

candycorn said:


> Curb Your Enthusiasm...  Lots of re-runs on METV...I watch it more than anything else.


We watch metv too. We enjoy Leave it to Beaver, Perry Mason, and Matlock. Simpler time with none of the violence, drugs, and other bs. Though can be hokey at times.


----------



## fbj (May 23, 2021)

Archie Bunkers Place


----------



## Dalia (May 23, 2021)

Alice


----------



## fbj (May 23, 2021)

Dalia said:


> Alice


still waiting for a DVD release


----------



## Dalia (May 23, 2021)

fbj said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Alice
> ...


I got the complete serie , you still did not found it ?


----------



## fbj (May 23, 2021)

Dalia said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



I want the complete series on one set like All in the Family, Maude and the Jeffersons.    Not individual seasons


----------



## Dalia (May 23, 2021)

fbj said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...


Yes, we already talk about this , i got the complete serie of Alice but each season was separate not in a box like the other series.


----------



## BS Filter (May 23, 2021)

Finished Longmire for the second time.  The only series other than Yellowstone that I can binge watch.


----------



## fbj (May 23, 2021)

Dalia said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



I know, I want a complete set with bonus features before 2023 and it hasnt happened yet


----------



## Dalia (May 23, 2021)

Ok, i was not sure that appreciate really the serie but i really did  i'm glad i have it and i will maybe buy Maude.


----------



## fbj (May 23, 2021)

Dalia said:


> Ok, i was not sure that appreciate really the serie but i really did  i'm glad i have it and i will maybe buy Maude.




The reason I dont want to buy the individual seasons is because when I did that with past shows all of a sudden a complete set came out years later

The Jeffersons
Maude
Sanford and Son
Good times


----------



## Dalia (May 23, 2021)

I did not know anyway Alice was not in a "normal" box like All in the Family and the other American serie i buy.


----------



## fbj (May 23, 2021)

Dalia said:


> I did not know anyway Alice was not in a "normal" box like All in the Family and the other American serie i buy.



it was a slap in the face to fans of those other shows who bought the individual seasons and then a complete series set is released with NEW FOOTAGE lol


----------



## Dalia (May 23, 2021)

fbj said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > I did not know anyway Alice was not in a "normal" box like All in the Family and the other American serie i buy.
> ...


I can't really know since i am in France and maybe i am the only one who buy those very good 70's serie who live in France ? i know that seller seem happy to send it to me and i'm happy to receive it , it so much better that serie that play here


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jun 2, 2021)

BS Filter said:


> Finished Longmire for the second time.  The only series other than Yellowstone that I can binge watch.


Sounds like you're a specialist; but I always considered watching that show. Just never made the time.
I'll have to give it a go.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jun 2, 2021)

fbj said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > I did not know anyway Alice was not in a "normal" box like All in the Family and the other American serie i buy.
> ...



MASH did that. It sucks, but I understand it. Once you realize how the game's played though, you can make informed choices going forward.
You still got the better of the tradeoff cost if you're a big enough fan. You watched all those episodes much sooner.


----------



## Muhammed (Jun 3, 2021)

While surfing the net, yesterday I found a series that I didn't even know existed. A remake of Creepshow.

Watch Creepshow (2019) TV Serie

Close all redirects and popups and try and try again until your tab says "Wootly" to watch the episodes.

 I watched a couple of episodes last night.

S1 E2 Bad Wolf Down/The Finger


----------



## lg325 (Jun 4, 2021)

X-Files, Quantum Leap.


----------



## BlueGin (Jun 4, 2021)

Just finished Bones and CSI Miami. Still trying to decide what to watch next.


----------



## Bernhard (Jun 6, 2021)

lg325 said:


> X-Files, Quantum Leap.



Loved the X-Files back in the 90s and have rewatched them recently. Still pretty cool show.

Lately, I've started watching "Bosch" on Amazon. It's nothing special, just a straight cop show, but pretty entertaining imo.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jun 21, 2021)

My viewing has slowed with the Euro 2021 going. Haven't finished anything or added anything.
Though I may add Detectorists. I watched the first couple seasons back when it was on Netflix.
It's available with commercials on IMDB. I'll probably rewatch those seasons and then get to the third season I didn't watch.


----------



## lg325 (Jun 21, 2021)

In The Heat Of The Night.    Interesting characters  and stories.  Reminds me of orange county Florida during the 60s and 70s
The actors do there parts  very realistically .


----------



## Dekster (Jul 9, 2021)

Us on Masterpiece was a pretty good little way to spend 4 hours.  It was originally a 4 hour BBC show they condensed into 2 hours on PBS.  

Since I am out of new new shows to watch, I am trying to catch up on the entire Chicago Fire series as it airs on ovation.  I DVR it and watch maybe 10 episodes a week.  Not much else going on since the scorching spring and hangry deer have combined to make this a wasted gardening year.


----------



## Mindful (Jul 12, 2021)

TV is crap.

I’m binge watching The Walking Dead.


----------



## fncceo (Jul 12, 2021)

"Das Boot" --- serialization of the eponymous novel and it's sequel by L.G Buchheim.


----------



## BlueGin (Jul 12, 2021)

I signed up for a free trial of Amazon Prime so I could watch The Tomorrow War. I’m watching all the old Mad About you episodes now..and then I’m going to cancel it.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jul 18, 2021)

candycorn said:


> Curb Your Enthusiasm...  Lots of re-runs on METV...I watch it more than anything else.


Pretty pretty pretty good


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 25, 2021)

Mindful said:


> TV is crap.
> 
> I’m binge watching The Walking Dead.



It's good for a while. Then they make it too easy to kill the walking dead and pretend that a limp wrister and the like is more likely to survive than say a rough and tumble guy,.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 25, 2021)

Finished up Buff The Vampire Slayer. Show is great, tbh.


----------



## McRib (Jul 30, 2021)

Kind of got hooked on "The Boys" on Amazon, it alternates between hilarity and stupidity, with many unexpected twists and turns in between every episode. The only superhero series I've ever watched in my life, solely because of the extreme cynicism and depravity of the superheroes.


----------



## McRib (Jul 30, 2021)

fncceo said:


> "Das Boot" --- serialization of the eponymous novel and it's sequel by L.G Buchheim.
> 
> View attachment 511901


Interesting, didn't know there was a series. I hope it does not sully the original film too much.


----------



## Mindful (Jul 31, 2021)

Followed The Walking Dead from the beginning.

Caught up on Netflix.

Now it seems the show has succumbed to wokeness and identity politics.


----------



## NoNukes (Jul 31, 2021)

The Looming Tower. I am enjoying it, love Jeff Daniels.


----------



## JohnReese (Aug 27, 2021)

I am rewatching Star Trek Enterprise and Smallville!


----------



## Circe (Aug 27, 2021)

Believe it or not, we are watching the 1960s series "The Six Wives of Henry VIII" and it's wonderful. Not perhaps very cheery, since all but the last were divorced or killed by this serial killer Henry VIII, but quite profound. 

We got it free from Amazon Prime. Six longish segments, one per wife.


----------



## McRib (Aug 27, 2021)

Circe said:


> Believe it or not, we are watching the 1960s series "The Six Wives of Henry VIII" and it's wonderful. Not perhaps very cheery, since all but the last were divorced or killed by this serial killer Henry VIII, but quite profound.
> 
> We got it free from Amazon Prime. Six longish segments, one per wife.









__





						404 Not Found | History of Yesterday
					






					historyofyesterday.com


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Aug 27, 2021)

Mindful said:


> Followed The Walking Dead from the beginning.
> 
> Caught up on Netflix.
> 
> Now it seems the show has succumbed to wokeness and identity politics.



It got really bad. I left off maybe half way through season nine. I will have to just push through if I watch it to the end.

I especially should've saw it coming when they made past middle-aged Carol into a Mary Sue.


----------



## 22lcidw (Aug 28, 2021)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> It got really bad. I left off maybe half way through season nine. I will have to just push through if I watch it to the end.
> 
> I especially should've saw it coming when they made past middle-aged Carol into a Mary Sue.


By the older standards of TV with the drop in ratings that has been great, the series would have been cancelled. In that kind of a world it would be brutality. Many woke type of individuals thriving in this western world would be dead in that one. The show was affected by viewers also. When Negan bashed the skulls in with the bat there was an up swell of negativity by some viewers. Well what would you expect? The series declined from there and was struggling a bit for awhile before it.


----------



## Mindful (Aug 28, 2021)

22lcidw said:


> By the older standards of TV with the drop in ratings that has been great, the series would have been cancelled. In that kind of a world it would be brutality. Many woke type of individuals thriving in this western world would be dead in that one. The show was affected by viewers also. When Negan bashed the skulls in with the bat there was an up swell of negativity by some viewers. Well what would you expect? The series declined from there and was struggling a bit for awhile before it.



That series deeply explored  human behaviour during a pandemic.

How low could we go? For instance, the cannibal factory at the Terminus.

It put me in mind of European nihilistic cinema. The Austrian  director  Michael Haneke, for example.


----------



## Mindful (Aug 28, 2021)

I’ve noticed they cast British actors as baddies in American shows.


----------



## AMart (Aug 28, 2021)

Mindful said:


> It was very well done.
> 
> I’m just getting into Blacklist.


I liked it an watched multiple seasons. I stopped during an episode when Reddington decided to murder the CEO of a gun mfg company. The reason is because some thug who robbed a gas station and murdered the cashier used one of those guns. The entire show has people running around and killing people using guns and all of a sudden a CEO is evil lol. Pathetic.


----------



## 22lcidw (Aug 28, 2021)

Mindful said:


> That series deeply explored  human behaviour during a pandemic.
> 
> How low could we go? For instance, the cannibal factory at the Terminus.
> 
> It put me in mind of European nihilistic cinema. The Austrian  director  Michael Haneke, for example.


That show drags out arcs at times.  Character development of people who may not be around the next week. Episodes can be boring. The episode where the group fought back and destroyed Terminus was one of the best as it was action packed. And the segment where the Terminus woman who was on ST TNG told Carol they were good people but got screwed over and then they were jaded, actually got a little sympathy, but damn. Eating humans with no problem about doing it. Even if there may be food  to be found or to grow and create.


----------



## Mindful (Aug 28, 2021)

22lcidw said:


> That show drags out arcs at times.  Character development of people who may not be around the next week. Episodes can be boring. The episode where the group fought back and destroyed Terminus was one of the best as it was action packed. And the segment where the Terminus woman who was on ST TNG told Carol they were good people but got screwed over and then they were jaded, actually got a little sympathy, but damn. Eating humans with no problem about doing it. Even if there may be food  to be found or to grow and create.



I get what you mean. I thought Alpha was dragged out. Even when her head was impaled on a spike.

But I thought the show raised some thoughtful and challenging moral dilemmas.

For example, how would we behave after six days, if the power went out?

No phones, laptops, heating, AC, TV, and all the rest of it.


----------



## DGS49 (Aug 28, 2021)

I started "The Glitch" on Netflix a few nights ago.  It features a plot-line that is springing up all over the place "recently" (dead people coming back).   A small group of dead people in a cemetery in a very small town in Australia claw their way out of the ground, perfectly healthy.  Some died recently, and some more than a hundred years ago.  They gradually remember who they are, and eventually how they died.  There is some "magic" in the town itself; if they try to leave, they disintegrate and re-die.   You watch the series in the hope that eventually you will figure out why these particular people were chosen to be brought back.

I truly hope it is a limited-run mini-series.  I find it very irritating when the writers just keep stretching it out with more and more improbable events and acts.

So far, I'm enjoying it (after three episodes).  A bit of eye candy.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Aug 28, 2021)

I recently started watching The Glades again because I love the lead actor.

God bless you and him always!!!

Holly

P.S. Who the heck shot his character at the end of the final episode???!!!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Aug 28, 2021)

22lcidw said:


> By the older standards of TV with the drop in ratings that has been great, the series would have been cancelled. In that kind of a world it would be brutality. Many woke type of individuals thriving in this western world would be dead in that one. The show was affected by viewers also. When Negan bashed the skulls in with the bat there was an up swell of negativity by some viewers. Well what would you expect? The series declined from there and was struggling a bit for awhile before it.



I doubt there was viewer pushback on brutality. That's why people tuned in in the first place.

Remember that Hollywood lies all the time about anything and everything. The producers were given their marching orders by execs to get woke. If they didn't comply, they know it's a cancellation.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Aug 28, 2021)

Dollface Season 2 - What We Know So Far
					

Dollface, starring Kat Dennings, has officially been renewed. Here's what we know so far about the upcoming season.




					www.looper.com
				




Season 2 of Dollface (Hulu) out in November.

Remember I told you that's a fun watch.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Sep 14, 2021)

Haven't had time to latch onto a new series of late. Been rewatching some Scrubs when I'm calming down at night. Always great if you haven't watched it long enough.

Been catching Season 5 of Rick And Morty On Demand too. Nothing much added to the series arc this season, and a couple episodes they're phoning it in or screwing around it seems like too. But some have been worth a second watch and others like the Thanksgiving episode not so much. Honestly, I think an episode like that gets made for holiday syndication rather than because it's a good idea (which it wasn't).


----------



## Bernhard (Sep 15, 2021)

Rewatching "Dexter" these days, to prepare for the new episodes coming in November.

I'm also somewhere in season 4 of Amazon's "Bosch". And I got "Hill Street Blues" from the 80s and "The Shield" from the 00s on DVD recently, hadn't seen them before.


----------



## lg325 (Sep 15, 2021)

Old reruns of Colombo and Monk.  Still enjoy In the Heat of the Night and Quantum Leap. Magnum P.I.   I do not have cable or satellite  so I hope free T.V.  will come up with some new series to watch.


----------



## McRib (Sep 22, 2021)

Just finished watching 4 -part series "LuLaRich" on Prime, about a "multi level marketing' company" (MLM), also known as a pyramid scheme, of retailers who sold leggings for this company. In order to sell them, you had to 'buy in" at $5,000 a pop. Once in, selling your leggings barely brought you any profit, but if you moved up the ladder by getting more people to sign on, your bonus checks got larger. Some at the top got bonus checks of six figures every month. The company was making money hand over fist. And it's run like a cult. The husband and wife who own it are dead ringers for Jim and Tammy Faye Bakker. They are still in business, but facing a class action lawsuit. I believe it was settled this year.


----------



## Mindful (Sep 25, 2021)

One of the best TV car chases I‘ve seen in episode one of this Netflix series.

Great scenes of Madrid.









						Jaguar season 1 review - a thrilling holocaust survivors revenge story
					

This review of Netflix's Jaguar season 1 does not contain spoilers.  We recapped the final episode -- check it out. There's always a strange feeling when




					readysteadycut.com


----------



## lg325 (Sep 25, 2021)

Hogans Heros, Perry Mason.  Barney Miller.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 25, 2021)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Post whatever series you're watching currently and any critique, rating, recommendation, etc.
> Also reccommended you post the platform you're watching it on to be helpful.


Surprisingly enjoyable.


----------



## Darkwind (Sep 25, 2021)

Issac Asimov's "Foundation".


----------



## Mindful (Sep 26, 2021)

Reruns of Frasier.

Had forgotten how good the wordplay was.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Sep 28, 2021)

Mindful said:


> Reruns of Frasier.
> 
> Had forgotten how good the wordplay was.


The vocabulary on that show is great; the humor is very sophisticated.
I bought all the seasons on Vudu. Like a month later they released the series bundle at one sixth of the price.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Sep 28, 2021)

Can't find 'The Norm Show' on digital; and the DVDs are expensive.
This guy posted all three seasons on Youtube though.


----------



## AquaAthena (Sep 28, 2021)

Mr Clean said:


> We just finished watching "Bloodlines" on Netflix.  It started out good, but jumped the shark very early on.


*I liked it through all seasons. Loved it. Prime Video.*


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Sep 29, 2021)

lg325 said:


> Hogans Heros, Perry Mason.  Barney Miller.



Barney Miller got a shout on 'Scrubs'. It's on my mental list of shows to watch.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Sep 29, 2021)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Post whatever series you're watching currently and any critique, rating, recommendation, etc.
> Also reccommended you post the platform you're watching it on to be helpful.


The WALKING DEAD----please someone kill off all the characters.  It's awful, but I want to see the ending.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Sep 29, 2021)

Anyone here actually a 'Weeds' fan? I watched a couple episodes. It hasn't pulled me in though. Is it worth it?


----------



## Dr Grump (Sep 29, 2021)

Warrior
Foundation
Yellowstone
Extras
New Amsterdam (well, partner likes it more than me)
Sneaky Pete
Banshee
Justified
Only Fools and Horses (oldie but a goodie)
Ted Lasso


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Sep 29, 2021)

'Highlander' from the 90's good?


----------



## AquaAthena (Sep 29, 2021)

*On Prime Video:*
*
Bosch ( fave ) binged three separate times ( Best in Show ) 
Billions 
Animal Kingdom

From the vault on Prime:
Magic City ( two seasons ONLY )  
Sopranos
MADMEN
Art of the Heist
The Good Wife
Mystery Road ( Acorn )*
*The Americans *


----------



## DudleySmith (Sep 29, 2021)

Not following any series this season, just a Bluebloods or two when I can remember to watch.


TheGreatGatsby said:


> Anyone here actually a 'Weeds' fan? I watched a couple episodes. It hasn't pulled me in though. Is it worth it?



Never seen it. My library has all the seasons so I might check it out, and some other series that look worth a watch, mostly the historical type stuff. I watches a series on Anglo-Saxons versus Vikings a few months ago that was okay, but I don't recall which one. Another series on Vikings was pretty bad but I don't remember the name of that one either. Tried to watch Madmen but never made it through the third episode.


----------



## Mindful (Sep 29, 2021)

Dr Grump said:


> Only Fools and Horses (oldie but a goodie)



One of the best. Was it shown in America?

The chandelier episode was hilarious. And the blow-up dolls.


----------



## Dr Grump (Sep 29, 2021)

Mindful said:


> One of the best. Was it shown in America?
> 
> The chandelier episode was hilarious. And the blow-up dolls.


LOL..I loved the blow up dolls. Also the card game, and finally the auction of the watch...


----------



## Dr Grump (Sep 29, 2021)

AquaAthena said:


> *On Prime Video:*
> 
> *Bosch ( fave ) binged three separate times ( Best in Show )
> Billions
> ...


Lots of good ones in there. Love Bosch

Never got into Mad Men, but most people I know love it....

Agree re Magic City.

Oh, I forgot from my list ...the West Wing..and the Wire...


----------



## Mindful (Sep 29, 2021)

Dr Grump said:


> LOL..I loved the blow up dolls. Also the card game, and finally the auction of the watch...



So you _did _get it in the US?

Those dolls were filled with explosive gas.


----------



## Dr Grump (Sep 29, 2021)

Mindful said:


> So you _did _get it in the US?
> 
> Those dolls were filled with explosive gas.


I'm in Australia...;o)


----------



## Mindful (Sep 29, 2021)

Dr Grump said:


> I'm in Australia...;o)



Well then yes, you would have seen it.

I think the Americans got this one. lol.


----------



## Dr Grump (Sep 29, 2021)

Mindful said:


> Well then yes, you would have seen it.
> 
> I think the Americans got this one. lol.


Don't mention the war!


----------



## BlueGin (Sep 29, 2021)

lg325 said:


> Old reruns of Colombo and Monk.  Still enjoy In the Heat of the Night and Quantum Leap. Magnum P.I.   I do not have cable or satellite  so I hope free T.V.  will come up with some new series to watch.


I have recently binge watched all seasons of Magnum PI and Columbo also.

Lots of good stuff to be found on the free streaming services and antenna TV.


----------



## BlueGin (Sep 29, 2021)

I have been rewatching Highlander,Cold Case,Big Valley, the Jesse Stone series , and Alien Nation. Hoping to track down the Alien Nation made for TV movies.

Want to also find Knotts Landing but so far no luck.


----------



## Mindful (Sep 29, 2021)

BlueGin said:


> I have been rewatching Highlander,Cold Case,Big Valley, the Jesse Stone series , and Alien Nation. Hoping to track down the Alien Nation made for TV movies.
> 
> Want to also for find Knotts Landing but so far no luck.



Love Jesse Stone.


----------



## BlueGin (Sep 29, 2021)

Mindful said:


> Love Jesse Stone.


Me too. Definitely one of my favorites.


----------



## Bezukhov (Sep 30, 2021)

Just found out TUBI has Cadfael. Haven't seen it in such a long time I forgot how good it is.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 30, 2021)

Netflix series Mind Hunters. Awesome show and worth every minute of every season. Too bad they cancelled it after the 3rd season. I think it was 3rd.
Acting was super by all. About serial killers and when the FBI began the program of learning about them. 

TV:
Naked and Afraid
Survivor ( when it comes on )
Frazier every night, late.
David Attenborough animal shows 
Snapped
Secrets Uncovered
Yellowstone
Below Deck
Homestead Rescue
Deadliest Catch
Gold Fever (not sure thats the name)
Expedition Unknown

Just to name a few.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 30, 2021)

I watched Walking Dead all the way up until Rick left. Then I quit. I am watching again now because I was with them at the getgo....stopped because Rick WAS the show...and now will finish it off. About time they killed it. Once Rick left..it was nothing. Carol and Daryl could NOT carry it alone.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Sep 30, 2021)

What we do in the shadows.   Excellent series

Fantasy Island 1977 and 1988

Walking Dead looking forward to the spin off Daryl and Carol.

Walker, Texas Ranger,  

La Brea looks good.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Sep 30, 2021)

Gracie said:


> I watched Walking Dead all the way up until Rick left. Then I quit. I am watching again now because I was with them at the getgo....stopped because Rick WAS the show...and now will finish it off. About time they killed it. Once Rick left..it was nothing. Carol and Daryl could NOT carry it alone.


Carol and Daryl are surviving into a spin off Tales of the Walking Dead.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 30, 2021)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Carol and Daryl are surviving into a spin off Tales of the Walking Dead.


I won't be watching. Sick of zombies.


----------



## Mindful (Sep 30, 2021)

Gracie said:


> I won't be watching. Sick of zombies.



The way I saw it: how would humans behave if society collapsed. No more TV, phones,  computers, all infrastructure, police, power stations, government.

No more internet!?

I found myself wondering what would happen six days into the power going out. Looting? Anarchy?


----------



## Gracie (Sep 30, 2021)

That is the only reason I began to watch it. Not the stupid zombies, but how humanity would react. Not a pretty picture, but I think they got it down pretty well what WOULD happen.


Mindful said:


> The way I saw it: how would humans behave if society collapsed. No more TV, phones,  computers, all infrastructure, police, power stations, government.
> 
> No more internet!?
> 
> I found myself wondering what would happen six days into the power going out. Looting? Anarchy?


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Sep 30, 2021)

The only thing better than zombies or dinosaurs is zombies and dinosaurs.


----------



## Mindful (Sep 30, 2021)

Gracie said:


> That is the only reason I began to watch it. Not the stupid zombies, but how humanity would react. Not a pretty picture, but I think they got it down pretty well what WOULD happen.



Did you see “I am Legend”?  Another post-apocalyptic action thriller film, in which Will Smith played the only person left alive in New York City.

A deadly virus (eerily reminiscent?) was killing off populations.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 30, 2021)

Mindful said:


> Did you see “I am Legend”?  Another post-apocalyptic action thriller film, in which Will Smith played the only person left alive in New York City.
> 
> A deadly virus (eerily reminiscent?) was killing off populations.


Yes. But I didn't much care for it and turned it off when he had to kill his dog. I HATE movies where animals are killed. Ruins the whole thing for me.


----------



## Mindful (Oct 3, 2021)

New TV drama starting on UK TV tonight.

Researched it, and saw that it will be screened on CBS.





__





						Ridley Road: Fighting neo-fascism in the Swinging Sixties
					

Sarah Solemani’s adaptation of Jo Bloom’s novel tells the tale of a young Jewish hairdresser as she becomes an unlikely hero in the battle against post-war fascism.




					www.bt.com


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Oct 3, 2021)

BlueGin said:


> I have recently binge watched all seasons of Magnum PI and Columbo also.
> 
> Lots of good stuff to be found on the free streaming services and antenna TV.


I don't watch those 80s shows much. I've went through Cheers and MASH and Family Ties a few times. 
I could see that being a nice relaxing watch though.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Oct 3, 2021)

Gracie said:


> I watched Walking Dead all the way up until Rick left. Then I quit. I am watching again now because I was with them at the getgo....stopped because Rick WAS the show...and now will finish it off. About time they killed it. Once Rick left..it was nothing. Carol and Daryl could NOT carry it alone.


They turned Carol into a Mary Sue. Total woke crap.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 3, 2021)

Most movies nowadays are crap. So, I am slowly adding to my dvd collection of movies that are actually worth watching.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Oct 3, 2021)

Gracie said:


> Most movies nowadays are crap. So, I am slowly adding to my dvd collection of movies that are actually worth watching.


Hollywood is full of betas. They can't even handle the gifts like the continuation of Star Wars.


----------

